# bad directsound driver (8878000A)



## seba (Aug 25, 2004)

hey,
I've got a little problem and hope that somebody can help me:
When I want to play music in a music player (winamp, wmplayer,...)
I get an error message like this:
Bad directsound driver, 
Error code: 8878000A

How can I solve this,
I already installed my soundblaster.
And I still here sounds like when I start up my pc.
I'm working with win 98.

kind regeards,
seba


----------



## Night-FoX (Aug 28, 2004)

i could help you a bit

1-openwinamp
2-ctrl+p to open properties
3-then click on output
4-click on directsound output .... and then click on configure
5-then change the primary sound driver to you sound card

this will only make winamp to play music... i don't know if there's any equivalent for wmplayer sorry


----------

